# Jonathan Bender for Drew Gooden?



## Mr Black (Nov 2, 2002)

I think I've talked about this subject in an earlier post. I have nothing else to talk about so I'm brining it up again. 

Jonathan Bender for Drew Gooden straight up.

I think Bender could turn out to be a very good small forward in the league. I think he needs playing time. I like Gooden but he takes too many outside shots when rebounding is suppose to be his greatest assest. Beside Gooden is not a small forward. I think Bender is quicker and can probably shoot better than Gooden if given the attempts. Bender doesn't see the light of day at the end of the Pacers' bench. I think he could help out the Grizzlies and fill the Grizzlies small forward spot for good. 

And to think he's an athletic 7-footer who can shoot. Combine him with Gasol, the Grizzlies would have two 7-footers that could run the floor and cause havoc in the open court.

Think About. 

Holla Back.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

I heard from a reliable source that West thinks that in 2 or 3 years Gooden will be the best player on the Grizzlies and if that is true there is no way I would trade Gooden for Bender.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tenkev</b>!
> I heard from a reliable source that West thinks that in 2 or 3 years Gooden will be the best player on the Grizzlies and if that is true there is no way I would trade Gooden for Bender.


I don't know who your source is, but I completely agree with him. Even if he becomes second to Pau, or Lebron, it is still pretty darn good.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr Black</b>!
> I think I've talked about this subject in an earlier post. I have nothing else to talk about so I'm brining it up again.
> 
> Jonathan Bender for Drew Gooden straight up.
> ...


OK so where would he play in INDIANA if J.O is gonna be a perrenial(sp?) all-star


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Nah. Bender = soft Swift with 3pt range. Why trade for another Swift? We don't need a soft 7 footer do we? And this team has plenty of shooters now.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

The Grizz are defiantly going to run into positional problems if Pau doesn't eventually move to the 5.

Gooden is only going to get bigger and thus probably slower. Lo Wright can play the 5 but size wise he is defiantly a 4, and then of course there is Stro who is starting to look more and more like a career back up.

IMO the Grizz must plan on eventually moving Pau to the 5 and giving Drew starting minutes at the 4, otherwise the should trade Drew as quickly as possible while his value is still really high.

Gooden simply isn't a starting 3, he can play a little at that position, but there is no chance a guy like him is a long term fit there.

That said I don't think Bender would be any better at the 3 than Gooden and we would defiantly be getting the short end on that deal.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr Black</b>!
> 
> Jonathan Bender for Drew Gooden straight up.
> 
> ...


uhm .... no... I don't think so... Gooden is goin' to be sweet player in 2-3 yrs... This would make no sense... Bender needs to play and I think he'll be alright, but not to the potential Gooden has..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> The Grizz are defiantly going to run into positional problems if Pau doesn't eventually move to the 5.
> 
> Gooden is only going to get bigger and thus probably slower. Lo Wright can play the 5 but size wise he is defiantly a 4, and then of course there is Stro who is starting to look more and more like a career back up.
> ...


Ok, with Gasol and Gooden, why couldn't you compare them to say Martin and Keith Van Horn of last year? I am just saying if you look at the pair they will mis match against alot of teams, but also cause match up problems with other teams. You don't need to match up perfectly with every team in the league, you need talent, and their level of talent is high, which bolds well... 

-Petey


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I think KVH and Martin worked because K-Mart can guard either the 3 or 4, I can't see either Gasol or Gooden being able to guard 3's.

It will only get worse as they get older and presumably bigger.


----------

